# Call of duty 4 problem



## aka (Apr 6, 2007)

Hi guys, can you possibly help? I got a problem here, basically I've installed Call of duty 4 with out any issues but when I go to launch either multiplayer or single player neither work. What happens is, I’m asked to start up in safe mode, "because it appears cod4 was not quit properly last time it ran" after this it looks likes it going to load up for a second and then disappears, nothing else happens. The game failed to start.

I just got cod4 today, but I've played the demo on my computer no problems (other than changing the one ".asi" file to ".bak") in order to get the thing to work. 

My PC isn't great but it can handle the demo on lower settings which i can live with. But what is preventing the game from even starting? 

When doing the system requirements check my only component which failed in the minimum requirements was my CPU, I’ve got AMD Athlon(tm) XP 3000+ 

But I have played the demo with out problems so it cant be that? could it?


----------



## Gankthis (Nov 16, 2007)

aka said:


> Hi guys, can you possibly help? I got a problem here, basically I've installed Call of duty 4 with out any issues but when I go to launch either multiplayer or single player neither work. What happens is, I’m asked to start up in safe mode, "because it appears cod4 was not quit properly last time it ran" after this it looks likes it going to load up for a second and then disappears, nothing else happens. The game failed to start.
> 
> I just got cod4 today, but I've played the demo on my computer no problems (other than changing the one ".asi" file to ".bak") in order to get the thing to work.
> 
> ...


Games get optimized before launch. Demos might work, and retail not at all, or vise versa.

Mind posting full computer specs?


----------



## aka (Apr 6, 2007)

Windows XP Home
AMD Athlon XP 3000+, MMX 3DNow ~2.1GHz
512 RAM 
DirectX 9.0
ATI Radeon X1650 AGP 

but it works on my laptop which has these specs:

Windows XP Home
Mobile AMD Sempron 3000+ MMX 3DNow ~1.8GHz 
510 Ram
DirectX 9.0
ATI Radeon X700 

Plz help! 
In the mean time I'm going to try a re-instal.


----------



## aka (Apr 6, 2007)

Reinstall did not work :<


----------



## Gankthis (Nov 16, 2007)

Do you have the latest drivers for your videocard and DirectX9?


----------



## aka (Apr 6, 2007)

Gankthis said:


> Do you have the latest drivers for your videocard and DirectX9?


Yes :<


----------



## Gankthis (Nov 16, 2007)

Do you have onboard video disabled?


----------



## aka (Apr 6, 2007)

I havent touched any thing like that on my PC, so I think everything is as it should be.


----------



## aka (Apr 6, 2007)

bump, I've reinstalled my graphics card drivers to see if that helped but it has not helped. Any body got any help?


----------



## aka (Apr 6, 2007)

Really strange!!!!!

After trying the help offered here http://www.techsupportforum.com/f59/newer-games-crashing-on-startup-195160.html

I tried open cod4 single player, it asked to open in safe mode I clicked "no dont open in safe mode" (this had not worked before) then amazingly it worked and I was able to play a few minutes of the SAS training level with out problems untill BAM! it crashes. The game closes and I'm back at my desktop!? *** is going on, first it doesnt work at all, then it works and crashes! now I can't even open it again!


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

lets test your desktop for heating issues.download speedfan then post back the temperature,and voltage readings.


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

Please DO NOT come to this forum and post about illegal activities. This is a warning, so please do not let us find you posting about this again.


----------



## nullskull (Dec 8, 2007)

Very sorry about that. Did not know that. I'm out of here.

Cheers.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

nullskull said:


> Very sorry about that. Did not know that. I'm out of here.
> 
> Cheers.


thats ok just be sure to read the forum rules.i deleted your post do keep in mind we dont help with any kind of hacks,cracks,bogus serial codes,etc etc.


----------



## superman7 (Dec 9, 2007)

hello everybody i need help iwth call of duty four, i basicall y have the same problem that aka had....but ive gotten nowhere near to the success he had in playing the training stuff...please help


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

i wonder if the cpu is strong enough for it.several cod4 threads with problems have older cpu's.


----------



## Conelcustard (Dec 11, 2007)

im having the same problem aswell. it seems evryone is!

my multiplayer wont work. as i click run it crashes etc just like evryone elses however 
i do have the xfire status report..

here you go


<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" ?>

<ExceptionReport Version="4">
<Application Build="29183" Command=""c:\program files\activision\call of duty 4 - modern warfare\iw3mp.exe" +connect 216.86.145.204:28960"/>
<OperatingSystem Type="2"><Version Major="6" Minor="0" Build="6000"/></OperatingSystem>
<Exception Code="C0000005" Address="00676555"><Module Section="0001" Offset="00275555" FileName="c:\program files\activision\call of duty 4 - modern warfare\iw3mp.exe"/></Exception>
<Registers EAX="88780078" EBX="006DF485" ECX="7FFFFFFE" EDX="000CED73" ESI="00000000" EDI="88780078" CS="001B" EIP="00676555" SS="0023" ESP="000CEA38" EBP="000CEAC4" DS="0023" ES="0023" FS="003B" GS="0000" Flags="00010202"/>
<BackTrace>
<Frame ProgramCounter="00676555" StackAddress="000CEA38" FrameAddress="000CEAC4">
<Module Section="0001" Offset="00275555" FileName="c:\program files\activision\call of duty 4 - modern warfare\iw3mp.exe"/>
<StackHexDump From="000CEA38" To="000CEAB8">d4 43 6c 00	3a ed 0c 00	00 00 00 00	00 00 50 00	70 ea 0c 00	00 00 00 00	07 00 00 00	c6 35 f6 76	94 ea 0c 00	70 ea 0c 00	38 aa 71 00	00 17 05 0f	c8 07 05 0f	01 ea 0c 00	00 00 00 00	00 00 00 00	00 00 00 00	85 f4 6d 00	00 00 00 00	00 00 00 00	00 00 00 00	38 17 00 00	2b 00 00 00	e0 ec 0c 00	50 fd 0c 00	00 00 00 00	78 00 78 88	ff ff ff ff	38 17 0d 73	00 00 00 00	00 00 00 00	31 2d a3 c4</StackHexDump>
</Frame>
</BackTrace>
</ExceptionReport>




see if that helps?
i might ring activision in a sec see whats going on..


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

please everyone with a similar issue start your own thread.now to the op your laptop could be overheating trying to run this game.try speedfan post back the temperature readings.


----------



## Conelcustard (Dec 11, 2007)

its not a over heating problem?

everyone seems to be getting it all over the world xD

ill ring activation and find out for everyone.


btw:

my temp when playing the game were

CPU:35 HDD: 36 SYS:40


thats farrrr from over heating. lol


----------



## butternts (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm having the same problem. 

Windows XP SP2
AMD Athlon 3200 2.2Ghz
1GB RAM
NVidia GeForce 7600 
400 Watt Power
Creative Sound Blaster Audigy SE Sound Card

I'm about to return all this crap. I was able to get part way through the training mission, and I got online once, but with no sound. Every other attempt, it crashes on startup. I've shut down almost all background programs, getting used ram down to 260mb. I also set the sound accelerator to basic, as well as setting resolution to 800x600. Nothing seems to work. Anyone??? I've reinstalled 5 times...


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

GUYS

Basically if you get that error, you need to update direct X, or nvida/ati drivers or GET A BETTER GRAPHICS CARD! You can't expect to play late 2007 games on rubbish integrated graphics.

sorry, don't mean to offend

but even if "it says its works" it will be crap. So save up and spend the same you spent on COD4 x 2 and get a PSU and GPU that works.

happy new year!


----------



## butternts (Jan 5, 2008)

Basically find a specific COD 4 folder named miles (if installed regularly, it should be C:\Program Files\Activision\Call of Duty 4 - Modern Warfare\miles). You'll see a file named mssmp3. Change the ending of it to .BAK (so it should say mssmp3.bak).


This worked for me... Saw a video of it on youtube. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a6XauJK_L60&feature=related

Granted, it's for the demo, but it worked for my regular game. Don't get it, but if you fine something better, I'm all ears. Don't know if it took away any features, I'm just glad I can play now.


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

butternts said:


> Basically find a specific COD 4 folder named miles (if installed regularly, it should be C:\Program Files\Activision\Call of Duty 4 - Modern Warfare\miles). You'll see a file named mssmp3. Change the ending of it to .BAK (so it should say mssmp3.bak).
> 
> 
> This worked for me... Saw a video of it on youtube.
> ...


Yes he tried that in his first post. It only seems to work for the demo. He needs a better graphics card unfortunately.


----------



## The Mercenary (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi Guys.
Did you guys ever get to the bottom of this. I have just installed the game and I am having the same problem: Game not shut down....blah...safe mode etc. I did exactly the same as AKA did, little in SAS training, then BANG. back to desktop.

My machine is AMD 3000+ with Nvidia BFG 6800 Ultra latest drivers etc. I played COD 2 fine and the specs on the back of both boxes are the same. 

Is there a fix for this.
HELP


----------



## Conelcustard (Dec 11, 2007)

people, to solve the wholeeee 

multiplayer / single-player not even opening up. you get credits then crash screen.

you MUST have a mic plugged into the PC

i dont know why

who knows :S

but all i know is. cod 4 would not work it just crashed evry single time i opened it. 

put a mic in

boom

playing cod4

hope i helped


----------



## Hollow (May 27, 2008)

Been playing CoD4 since the day it came out , just recently it stoped working and crashes when i try to start SP,or MP mode , Ive reintalled and still the same, don't care if i lose my 55 rank, just want to be able to play again,Updated drivers as well 

System specs are as is 
Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz
2.79GHz, 1.00 GB of RAM
2 ATI MOBILITY RADEON X600


----------



## oska_123 (Apr 14, 2008)

butternts said:


> I'm having the same problem.
> 
> Windows XP SP2
> AMD Athlon 3200 2.2Ghz
> ...




right okay have taken a look at your specs and i have 2 questions for you.

your dvd drive on cd drive is it 6x,12x,etc?

do you the latest direct x drivers? i.e 9.0 possibly 10.0 for your card?

what is your chip set as it may not be compatible to run the game with your 3d acelerator card?

this applys to all of you having problems

o.d

:grin:


----------



## sp33der (Jun 28, 2008)

Hi all, I had this problem too that said cod4 had not quit properly etc. This is despite the game running perfectly fine for the last few months. Nothing to do with poor gfx card etc etc. I tried renaming files like I read on other forums but didn't work. Tried to think what was different. Only thing I could think of was that I'd started using xfire despite having it on my pc for ages I had never used it. Anyway, turned off Xfire and cod4 works fine again! Strange but true! So how many of you are using Xfire? Just try exiting it. Hope this helps. :grin: :grin:


----------



## shadowdude77 (Dec 19, 2007)

bigfellla said:


> GUYS
> 
> Basically if you get that error, you need to update direct X, or nvida/ati drivers or GET A BETTER GRAPHICS CARD! You can't expect to play late 2007 games on rubbish integrated graphics.
> 
> ...


Um... no. I'm having this same exact problem and you can take a look at my specs. Obviously, the graphics card is not the issue:

CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo E6320 @ 2.4GHz
GPU: NVidia 8800GTS 320MB @ 620/1440/940
Memory: 2GB DDR2-800
PSU: Forton Blue Storm II 500W PSU

I have the latest drivers and I'm running Windows XP Pro SP2 with Direct X 9.0c.

I play Crysis on Medium- High and get playable framerates. Obviously, I should be able to max out or get close to maxing out COD4.


----------



## TSF2568 (Jul 4, 2008)

shadowdude77 said:


> Um... no. I'm having this same exact problem and you can take a look at my specs. Obviously, the graphics card is not the issue:
> 
> CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo E6320 @ 2.4GHz
> GPU: NVidia 8800GTS 320MB @ 620/1440/940
> ...


I was having this problem until today; what you need to do is go to options, and if dual graphics cards is enabled and you have 1 graphics card, disable it; then it should work. Otherwise, sorry, keep looking.


----------



## myshare01 (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm having this problem as well and I don't think it has anything to do with how good your system is.... I'm running an Intel Core2 Quad CPU Q9650 @ 3.00GHz with 4GB 1600MHz DDR3 Ram and two Nvidia GForce 9800GX2 running in SLI .. on an XFX nForce 790I Ultra SLI INTEL SOCKET 775 DDR3 Mobo....It gives me a rating of 5.8 (Windows Experience Index)...... so my system is a little above average. I'm also running Vista Business.........haven't come across a game my pc can't handle.... I had this error pop up immediately after installing the game... then I got it to work somehow... and then it stopped again and I'm back to square one. Any fixes would be greatly appreciated


----------



## sp33der (Jun 28, 2008)

Have you got Xfire? try exiting it and try game then


----------



## stealhead (Mar 29, 2010)

You all have AMD motherboards, most have a AM2, Call of duty 4 and some AMD chipsets are not compatible. sorry to be the messenger of death.


----------



## sasquall (Aug 9, 2010)

im having this problem too but the single player mode is working perfectly i only get this "not quiting properly message when i go to play multi player


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

Is the message your getting "iw3mp.exe has stopped working"?


----------

